# New oebt keep dying... Help



## Ljm24 (May 22, 2017)

Sorry posted under classifieds. I just got a bunch of different shrimp. OEBT, blue dreams and Taiwan bees from shrimp fever. The PRL and Bloody Mary from Ska.
The OEBT were added last night to a new tank, 16 gallon Fluval Vista with Fluval stratum. pH 6.8 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 0. GH 6 KH 0-1 Tds 130 Temp 21-22. While I was drip acclimating I noticed one dead. This morning the total death count was 4. Today I added bloody mary and a few snails. Literally just watch another oebt stop moving and die. Out of all the neocardina, PRL, and Taiwan bees I had one blue dream die this morning, which I'm not worried about.
I did a 1gallon water change on the 16 gallon tank with R/O water and gh+. Noticed another dead. That's 6 out of 16
Why are the OEBT DYING? Is it possible they were shipped too soon from the breeder to shrimp fever to me? Only thing I can think of.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Ljm, sorry to hear about the shrimp losses, that sucks, especially with such nice ones as OEBT, plus they are expensive. From my limited experience, I've found adults juveniles and sub adults seem to adjust better to a new tank / parameters. Maybe they are used to different water coming from Toronto, maybe it's harder or softer than what you have? How long did the shipping take?


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Where did you get the plants? If new plants from Asia they are sprayed with copper or something and kills shrimp. Also I wouldn’t use ro water.
Our water out of the tap already is almost
Ro water. Toronto’s water is very different than ours.
When I get my shrimp I just cut the bag. Lay it on its side in the tank and they slowly walk out.regular water and a tiny spoon of shrimp minerals.
You can try add an almond leaf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

From the dead one I see in the picture. It looks to me that the shrimp was trying to molt, but was not able to properly.
There for it got stuck in its own shell and most likely caused the death.
I keep my OEBT's in a insert substrate or sand, so the PH is slightly highter at 7-7.2, GH looks fine and temperature could be lowered a bit.
Tigers like cooler water.


----------



## Ljm24 (May 22, 2017)

Shipping was 1 day, I did find out after they started dying that they were raised in toronto with ada aquasoil and a ph around 6.2 (more of taiwan bee parameters) the shrimp fever website listed more neutral pH 
Orange Eye Blue Tiger Care:
Tank Parameters Required:
pH – 6.6-7.5
gH – 5-8
kH – 1-2
TDS – 100-200
Temperature – 18-25C or 64 – 78F 
I set up for these parameters and was talking to shrimp fever today. They asked me to do a large water change to try and lower pH and gh
April the plants are out of another tank I have. I'm in Kelowna so I have harder water than the lower mainland. I have multiple new tanks all with the same plants moss and wood in all. I've used prime and easy filter powder. I drip acclimated all my new shrimp for almost 2 hrs. The OEBT are the only ones having issues. I do think the pH difference is part of the problem and maybe the were transported too soon. Shrimp fever said they had them for 3- 4 weeks. I'm up to 7 out of 16 dead. But can only find 4 at a time so who knows. Thank you everyone for your input to figure this out.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Any update? Hoping they are doing ok.


----------

